# Prime Rib Flavored Jerky



## mossymo (Oct 24, 2015)

Prime rib flavored jerky from a eye of round beef roast smoked with a combination of oak/hickory/cherry at 150º and started pulling pieces off around 3 hours in...













1.JPG



__ mossymo
__ Oct 24, 2015





-----

This is so good!













2.JPG



__ mossymo
__ Oct 24, 2015






Thanks for looking!


----------



## fireguy06 (Oct 25, 2015)

Do you have a recipe for this if you do would be interested


----------



## bmudd14474 (Oct 25, 2015)

Looks awesome


----------



## b-one (Oct 26, 2015)

:drool Looks great!!


----------



## 4pogo7 (Oct 26, 2015)

I second the recipe request!


----------



## alelover (Oct 26, 2015)

Would love to know what you used to get the Prime Rib flavor.


----------



## mossymo (Oct 26, 2015)

Fireguy06 said:


> Do you have a recipe for this if you do would be interested






4PoGo7 said:


> I second the recipe request!






alelover said:


> Would love to know what you used to get the Prime Rib flavor.



Here is a pic of the label off the seasoning I used, it comes with the cure and full instructions for oven, dehydrator or smoker for making either whole muscle or ground jerky.













1 Prime Rib Jerky.jpg



__ mossymo
__ Oct 26, 2015


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 26, 2015)

On my order list.


----------



## fireguy06 (Oct 26, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## nd16bulldog (Oct 26, 2015)

Made 5 pounds Friday night. Great stuff.


----------

